# News on Android and FreeBSD



## sossego (Feb 23, 2014)

http://www.tomek.cedro.info/heimdall-on-freebsd/


----------



## sossego (Feb 23, 2014)

If anyone is interested- especially those working with embedded- this may be a good opportunity to further FreeBSD and other BSDs to the current Android hardware. Software is alpha.


----------



## sossego (Feb 23, 2014)

`git clone  [url=https://github.com/cederom/Heimdall]https://github.com/cederom/Heimdall[/url]`

The files have the ^M when viewed with nvi; and, I do not know how to be rid of them in a simple matter. It will need to be edited with nvi to have it build.
Apologies for the noise.

Edit:  From Heimdall/heimdall/ run `sh autogen.sh`. This will rid you of the ^M errors.
Run `make` and it will stop.
Maybe this should be in embedded since there a few and more people wanting to try FreeBSD on Android devices. This is at least a starting point.

`cd ../libpit && sh autogen.sh && ./configure && make`
Return to ../heimdall with `cd ../heimdall && make` .


----------



## sossego (Feb 23, 2014)

Su to root and then from Heimdall/heimdall run `make install`.
It builds.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 23, 2014)

Make a port, there are options to strip CRs.  Manually, use `cat [i]file[/i] | col -b > [i]newfile[/i]`

Heimdall looks like a utility to modify what's on a Samsung phone, not a way to put FreeBSD on it.


----------



## sossego (Feb 24, 2014)

The person who has done the patch has submitted it to the ports team/mailing list. I decided to test out the software and put it here. 
1. It builds natively on FreeBSD and that is what the ports team wants it to do.
2. It is software modified by someone who has influenced and helped a lot of people.  





> I am founder of Polish Interdisciplinary Neuroscience Group and board of directors of Polish Telemedicine and eHealth Society


 Those are his words.
3. This will help FreeBSD  on the embedded market with ARM devices.
4. Why not? 

He did not ask me to do anything. I wanted to help. This is on my own accord.


----------



## tingo (Jul 8, 2015)

Quick question: has anyone tried to build a recent version of Heimdall under FreeBSD? When I just checkout the source from the official repository I get this:

```
tingo@kg-core1$ git clone https://github.com/Benjamin-Dobell/Heimdall.git
Cloning into 'Heimdall'...
remote: Counting objects: 1818, done.
remote: Total 1818 (delta 0), reused 0 (delta 0), pack-reused 1818
Receiving objects: 100% (1818/1818), 13.42 MiB | 2.39 MiB/s, done.
Resolving deltas: 100% (1114/1114), done.
Checking connectivity... done.
```
and

```
tingo@kg-core1$ mkdir build
tingo@kg-core1$ cd build
tingo@kg-core1$ cmake -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Release ..
-- The C compiler identification is GNU 4.2.1
-- The CXX compiler identification is GNU 4.2.1
-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/cc
-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/cc -- works
-- Detecting C compiler ABI info
-- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done
-- Detecting C compile features
-- Detecting C compile features - done
-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/CC
-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/CC -- works
-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info
-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done
-- Detecting CXX compile features
-- Detecting CXX compile features - done
-- Found libusb: /usr/lib/libusb.a
-- Checking if large (64-bit) file support is available...
-- Checking if large (64-bit) file support is available - yes
-- Found ZLIB: /usr/lib/libz.so (found version "1.2.8")
-- Configuring done
-- Generating done
-- Build files have been written to: /usr/home/tingo/work/samsung/Heimdall/build
```
I'm a bit skeptical that cmake selects the system compiler (this is on FreeBSD 9.3-stable BTW), but let's try it:

```
tingo@kg-core1$ gmake
Scanning dependencies of target pit
[  3%] Building CXX object libpit/CMakeFiles/pit.dir/source/libpit.cpp.o
cc1plus: error: unrecognized command line option "-std=gnu++11"
libpit/CMakeFiles/pit.dir/build.make:54: recipe for target 'libpit/CMakeFiles/pit.dir/source/libpit.cpp.o' failed
gmake[2]: *** [libpit/CMakeFiles/pit.dir/source/libpit.cpp.o] Error 1
CMakeFiles/Makefile2:75: recipe for target 'libpit/CMakeFiles/pit.dir/all' failed
gmake[1]: *** [libpit/CMakeFiles/pit.dir/all] Error 2
Makefile:75: recipe for target 'all' failed
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
```
not good. For good measure, try make as well

```
tingo@kg-core1$ make
[  3%] Building CXX object libpit/CMakeFiles/pit.dir/source/libpit.cpp.o
cc1plus: error: unrecognized command line option "-std=gnu++11"
*** [libpit/CMakeFiles/pit.dir/source/libpit.cpp.o] Error code 1

Stop in /zs/tingo/work/samsung/Heimdall/build.
*** [libpit/CMakeFiles/pit.dir/all] Error code 1

Stop in /zs/tingo/work/samsung/Heimdall/build.
*** [all] Error code 1

Stop in /zs/tingo/work/samsung/Heimdall/build.
```
No - it doesn't work. This on:

`tingo@kg-core1$ uname -a`

```
FreeBSD kg-core1.kg4.no 9.3-STABLE FreeBSD 9.3-STABLE #0 r273918: Fri Oct 31 22:52:44 CET 2014
  root@kg-core1.kg4.no:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## acheron (Jul 10, 2015)

You probably need a recent compiler:

```
error: unrecognized command line option "-std=gnu++11"
```
Edit: it compiles fine on CURRENT.


----------

